# Just a reverse mohawk or is it a bald spot?



## VanillaPepper (Jun 21, 2017)

I gave Delilah a bath and when I was drying her she laid her quills down and I noticed a bald strip down her forhead, is this just her reverse mohawk parting or is she losing too many quills/going bald? 

She has no other balding spots except behind each ear looks a bit bare, is that normal too?

I have her on fleece liners now and her food is 4health, I'm planning to switch or atleast make a mix with chicken soup for the soul cat food. I was wondering if the stripe isn't normal could she be allergic to the food?

I appreciate any advice, 
Thank you ?


----------



## wendythehedgehog (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi it's just a reverse mohawk. Every hedgehog has it. I believe it's to help them use their spikey visors.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

In the pictures it looks a bit longer than a reverse Mohawk usually is. I would keep an eye on it and make sure it's doesn't get any longer, if it does then I'd make a vet visit.


----------

